# What are these?



## Ryan (May 16, 2005)

I've been wondering what these are, as I've found conflicting information on them. The Hunnewell bottle I've heard is for medicine, yet most people associate this general shape with a food bottle and 1 person even called it a mustard bottle. The second one says G. Venard on one side and San Francisco on the other, anyone have one of those? What did it contain? 

 I'm sure many of you have seen this type of bottle before, I think unembossed versions are fairly common. They have 8 sides with fairly steep ridges. These two are different size, color, and lip type, but the shape is identical...

 Thanks for any help!

 -Ryan


----------



## bearswede (May 16, 2005)

Ryan...

 Here's a photo of a Hunnewell from an archeological excavation... Says 1860, Universal Cough Remedy, Boston...

 Kovels' (1996) lists it as $110 with pontil, 4"

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (May 16, 2005)

J W Hunnewell  did make a cough remedy...
 J W Hunnewell & Co Boston, Mass Universal Cough Remedy.
 But that bottle is a rectangular medicine with a flared lip. Not the bottle you have shown.

 Apparently , Hunnewell made mustard and relishes too. Your bottle is listed in Zumwalt's book, described as one of the most common mustards found. John L Hunnewell owned the company but used his father's initials J W on the early bottles. The later bottles have J L on them.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 16, 2005)

The G Venard San Franscisco is listed as scarce in Zumwalts.
 His address was listed as 52 Kearny St as early as 1856 and continued manf until 1887.


----------



## bearswede (May 16, 2005)

I guess the archeologist didn't do his homework on that one!

 http://www.palomar.edu/archeology/AguirreAdobe.htm


----------



## Ryan (May 16, 2005)

Thanks so much for this very helpful info. So  bearswede you use google too? Small world hehe, just kidding. Yes I came across that one and that's where I got my reference. Some 'archaeologist' huh?

 GuntherHess, thanks so much for sharing your info. Now I've found yet another book I 'need' to purchase lol...

 Thanks again to everybody,

 -Ryan


----------



## KentOhio (May 16, 2005)

I saw a full bottle of the same shape, filled with whole pepper kernels. The Venard bottle, being that blueish-aqua and from San Francisco, looks like it was made at the San Francisco glass factory. S.F. bottles are skyrocketing lately.


----------



## Ryan (May 17, 2005)

Cool, I was thinking it could be a peppercorn bottle. That would also be great if it was made at the San Francisco glass works. I paid $11 for it on a guess. It's pretty crude, lots of bubbles at the bottom and looks like it was made in a hinge mold...

 Thanks for the info...

 -Ryan


----------



## David E (May 20, 2005)

Directories established John L. Hunnewell & Co. 1841 with Joseph W Hunnewell a partner.
 The company primarily manufactured paint and oils. The firm eventually changed it's name to J. W. Hunnewell & Co and included a reference to the manufacture of drugs. 1920 the last listing for the company
 Aqua 4"x 1 9/16"

 "


----------

